# Roofers stacked ALL new shingles on my roof.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

As long as they spread them out and did not lay them bent over the ridge it's fine, done all the time.
Never suppost to bend them over the ridge while still in the packing, It crackes them.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

As Joe Said. I kind of doubt if they will crack in this weather, but it makes them hard to lay. Not smart.

As far as stacking they should spread them out some but what they did is done all the time.


----------



## addfsd (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I should add that they were not spread out. It's 3 bundles bent over the ridge. 3 bundles wide, 16 bundles high. Yikes.


----------



## merle (Dec 18, 2007)

In that case I would have a serious talk with the roofing supervisor or owner in the Morning. That is not professional.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

addfsd said:


> Thanks for the replies. I guess I should add that they were not spread out. It's 3 bundles bent over the ridge. 3 bundles wide, 16 bundles high. Yikes.


That's hard to believe and a whole lot more than 800 lbs.

Got a picture?


----------



## addfsd (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok, 16 was an estimate. I actually counted and it's 12 high. Just called the contractor and he reassured me that this is common practice and not to worry. He said new-build construction is much weaker (just bare studs and no drywall yet) and they stack even more than that on new-build roof ridges. I don't know what to make of that response.

My cell phone pic turned out very crappy. I don't even know if it's worth worrying about now because they'll be here to start roofing in about 12 hours. If the roof doesn't collapse tonight, I guess I'm in the clear. 

I wish I was here to supervise this. This guy has 70+ "A" ratings on AngiesList and he's done work for me before (siding) so I thought they would be more responsible than this.


----------



## Big Poppa (Jun 3, 2013)

Your ridge should be fine. By design it's a very strong system that can take the weight. I'd be more concerned about the pile toppling over and injuring someone below.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any manufactrer I've ever seen in the install directions states not to bend them over the ridge when still in the package!
No way is it standard practice to stack them in a pile like that!!!.
If I saw a roofer do that I'd boot him off the job.
Angies List is total BS!!!!!!!!!!!!.
May as well as hired someone off of Craigs list.


----------



## addfsd (Feb 23, 2013)

Update: My roof did not collapse. After an 11 hour work day, I now have a new roof. I'm still pretty young so this is a lesson learned for the future when I replace a roof: supervise the stocking of the shingles.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Nothing to add here except I'd like to see a picture of this too.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

addfsd said:


> *This guy has 70+ "A" ratings on AngiesList*


There is your problem.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Purhaps those 70 friends and famil....Home owners:laughing: have no idea what is considered good roofing practice. They took his "common practice" statement as the gospel.

I would have him drive over, regardless of the time, and lay them flat just to show him i am serious


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

You could have a couple of feet of wet heavy snow on a roof after a big storm, and that's a lot of weight there too.
Don't forget, he should have insurance, so even if the roof does cave in, you'd get a new house out of the deal


----------

